# Quick Questions



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a question. What guys should i put on my king rod? I was thinking about a fuji k alconite ring guide size 50,30, 20,16,8,8,8 on a t80l blank. Another question is should the guides have 2 foots or 1 foot to get the best out of them and the guides. Another question, how could i go about making it a theme. Like a Georgia theme, mackerel theme, or America theme?


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Talk to javier69. Send him a pm and he may be able to help.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

What "guides" should he put on his rod. :001_huh:


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

On glass rods I like to use six double foot Fuji K guides. 50,30,25,20,16,12. I just finished a Gator T90L with the same setup. Here it is. https://www.facebook.com/Fastcastcu...930222024052/1515929892024085/?type=1&theater


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

MH Gator 8' .857B 10T 15-30LB Boat Medium Slow R3/B4
$30.22 $30.22 







PWTP-002 ProWrap Thread Pack: UGA
$8.50 $8.50 







COLDCL-UGA College Rod Decal - Georgia
College: Georgia $4.95 $4.95 







RW-JR Pacific Bay Rodsmith Hand Wrapper
$59.96 $59.96 







RDS-9-220V RDS Rod Drying System, 9 R.P.M, 220V w/ Stand.
$39.95 $39.95 







RBK34 Decorative Thread Wraps by Billy Vivona *(Out of Stock)*
This item may be back-ordered.

$40.00 $40.00 







K-1 FC Exacto Knife
Exacto Knife: Exacto Knife $5.99 $5.99 







BKWAG-50J Fuji Black Spinning Guide BKWAG #50J
J SIZE: 50J $23.99 $47.98 







BMGAT-10-6 Fuji Black Spin/Cast Top BMGAT #10(6)
Size: 10(6) ~ 2.4mm tube $7.69 $7.69 







CP-4 Flexcoat Color Preserver - 4 oz
Flexcoat: 4 oz. $7.00 $7.00 







T2 Flex coat tip top adhesive
$2.75 $2.75 







BKWAG-30J Fuji Black Spinning Guide BKWAG #30J
J SIZE: 30J $10.19 $10.19 







BKWAG-25J Fuji Black Spinning Guide BKWAG #25J
J SIZE: 25J $8.09 $8.09 







BKWAG-20J Fuji Black Spinning Guide BKWAG #20J
J SIZE: 20J $6.65 $6.65 







BKWAG-16J Fuji Black Spinning Guide BKWAG #16J
J SIZE: 16J $5.39 $5.39 







BKWAG-12J Fuji Black Spinning Guide BKWAG #12J
J SIZE: 12J $4.55 $4.55 







ARS1B Aftco Slip-over Reel Seats - 13/16" ID Black
Aftco RS: #1 Black $43.70 $43.70 







PROB-4 ProPaste 2-Part Paste Epoxy - 4oz kit
Size: 4 oz. $9.95 $9.95 







TM-8 Thread Master - High Build Formula (8oz Kit)
Size: 8 oz. $22.60 $22.60 







TGV-6-1/4 BLACK EVA FOAM GRIPS TGV - 6"x1/4"
EVA Grip Size: 6" x 1/4" $2.02 $2.02 







FGV-3-1/4 BLACK EVA FOAM GRIPS FGV - 3"x1/4"
EVA Grip Size: 3" x 1/4" $1.14 $1.14 







BRC-19 Fuji Tapered Rubber Caps - Size 19
Tapered Rubber Caps: 1" x 3/4" I.D. $2.29



Am i forgetting anything?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

50 is a huge stripper guide. What size reel are you using? I've only used up to a 12k size reel but haven't had any issues with a 35 and 40 size stripper.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Peen 704z and a refurbished Mitchell


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> 50 is a huge stripper guide. What size reel are you using? I've only used up to a 12k size reel but haven't had any issues with a 35 and 40 size stripper.


We use 50's a lot around here. By the way we use 70mm wire frame stripper guides. If Fuji made a size 60 or 70 guide I'm pretty sure we would be wrapping them onto rods.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Do i need anything else


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Brushes to apply your finish/color preserver. Your EVA grips only have a 1/4" ID, you could ream them out or just order EVA with 3/4" or 5/8" ID. If you're building a Gator T80L you'll probably need a size 22 butt cap. You'll have to build up the blank with a couple of wraps of tape, but the 19 isn't going to fit.


----------

